# Tear Stain Question



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello there,

Milo has been having some tear staining problem as well as around his mustache. He is one years old and so I believe he is done teething but yet it seems like his tearing has gotten worse in the last couple of months. He also has stuffy nose and some staining around his mustache because of his allergies. 

I read somewhere that lemon and baking soda will reduced the tear stains. Have any of you try this? If so, how much of each item did you use? Do you mind providing me instructions?

Also, I read on thread below about using denture cleaners to get rid of the tear stains. Did any of you tried this and how did it work? Is is safe? See the following link:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/55731-tear-stain-tips-remove-red.html

Any other advice?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the late Bobbie Linden/Bhe Jei Maltese tried and true recipe:

*1) Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) — make a good paste of this and put on the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible.*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing me this info. Do you mind sending me link to these ingredients so that I don't buy the wrong things? You named three products to mix but I am not sure what "20 volume to 40 volume" means in terms of each portion of the three things. Thank you again for your help! 



Ladysmom said:


> This is the late Bobbie Linden/Bhe Jei Maltese tried and true recipe:
> 
> *1) Milk of Magnesia, corn starch and peroxide (20 volume to 40 volume) — make a good paste of this and put on the stained area and let dry overnight. Wash out, CONDITION WELL. Keep doing this for several days until tear staining is gone, although I would recommend skipping a day or two between applications if possible.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You should ask your pharmacist about this. I know the hydrogen peroxide on the shelf is a much weaker solution.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What i have done in the past is wash the face twice a day for several days and after each washing i use the "Aussie 3 Minute Miracle" conditioner and leave it on about 20 minutes and rinse out, like i said i do this 2x a day for several days before using the cornstarch, peroixide and milk of magnesia. I use the regular hydrogen peroxide from the pharmacy instead of the 20 or 40 volume, it's weaker but i feel it's less damaging to the hair and the odor isn't as strong as the other especially when on the face near the eyes. I wash everything out and go back to conditioning 2x a day and do it again in a couple of days and so on and so forth until the stain is gone.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

what about commerical tear stain removers? do they not wokr at all?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi had a short-lived (knocking on wood) bout of tear stain. After I addressed the cause of the staining, I used the MOM + hydrogen peroxide (weaker strength over-the-counter) + corn starch method once and then tried the Polident method once. I would say they do lighten the stain but it doesn't get rid of it completely. I use the spa lavish facial scrub which I feel also helps lighten the stain and I have been gradually trimming off the stained area as the hair grows back white. 

I would be VERY cautious to not get any of the substances (MOM, Hydrogen peroxide, polident) in the eyes.

I think the Polident method works faster as you just wipe it on and off if you're looking for a quick fix. But, I'd look for the root cause of the tearing because it will just come back if not addressed.

Hope this helps! Perhaps, others who have tried this more than I have will chime in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You can get the peroxide where you would purchase hair products like Sally's beauty supply. I would not go more than 20 volume peroxide and it is extremely important to make certain it does not get in the fluff's eyes.

Ion - Color Brilliance - Ion Sensitive Scalp Developer 20 Volume 32 oz.

I use #1 All Systems Super Lightening Gel which is made especially for the face and can be left in and not washed out. It won't lift the staining as much as the fomula that Marj gave you, but it is much safer for the dog's face. If it gets in the eyes, it would be OK.

#1 All Systems - Super Whitening Gel for Dogs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not use this stuff on my pup's face. There is too much of a danger that the dog could move & get it in the eyes, regardless of how careful one might be. It just isn't worth the risk. 
Lisi had really awful tear stain when she was small & it eventually all went away. Now since July it is back w/a vengence. She started vomiting in July & has vomited off & on since then--*-even this morning.* There is somethiing going on w/her that I haven't yet defined, but it needs to be addressed and I believe the stain will disappear again. Best advice is *find out the cause & not just treat the symptoms.*

The photos below don't really show how bad it was!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

*Thank you for everyone for your input.*


----------



## kgalgon (Mar 31, 2020)

mysugarbears said:


> What i have done in the past is wash the face twice a day for several days and after each washing i use the "Aussie 3 Minute Miracle" conditioner and leave it on about 20 minutes and rinse out, like i said i do this 2x a day for several days before using the cornstarch, peroixide and milk of magnesia. I use the regular hydrogen peroxide from the pharmacy instead of the 20 or 40 volume, it's weaker but i feel it's less damaging to the hair and the odor isn't as strong as the other especially when on the face near the eyes. I wash everything out and go back to conditioning 2x a day and do it again in a couple of days and so on and so forth until the stain is gone.


 Im confused, what do you "wash the face with twice a day"?


----------



## Abhicks (Apr 17, 2020)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Milo has been having some tear staining problem as well as around his mustache. He is one years old and so I believe he is done teething but yet it seems like his tearing has gotten worse in the last couple of months. He also has stuffy nose and some staining around his mustache because of his allergies.
> 
> ...


I have been washing under Mia's eye with Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo, it has helped a lot. I also found out she was allergic to chicken, so by taking that out of her diet her eyes do not water as much.


----------

